# Attack of the clones!



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

All right all its real simple. Everybody has clones, i got four and a re-veg. Join in with your clones fer bragging rights and i will sing your praises personally! Doesn't matter what system, what growing whatever. Give me your best! End of deadline: march. You can add or subtract as many as you like. The winner puts his/her clone fer the bpotm and gets my vote...with maybe a poem by the chef. Here's my line-up:

First up: A pinapple express clone i took a few days ago.
2nd: 2-thai super skunk clones i took tonight.
3rd: an accidental re-veg job on lady blue. She still giving back! Spilled some n nutes in the soil and though well maybe, added a little water and got a little action going.
last: Another pinapple express in my cookie grow.

Good luck to all who join in should be a blast.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 13, 2009)

im no pro but il have a go (theres my poem hehe)
right back to the good stuff

first pic is a black russian that was took 2weeks ago and just starting to root she will be going in soil later 2 day

second is a gaian haze that was took of her mother about 5 weeks ago 

and last but not least is another gaian haze that was took about 6 weeks ago and been vegging for 4 weeks
all the clones will be vegged for another 6/7weeks till my flower room is empty
then put into flower with the rest of the girls 
question are the last to aloud becouse they are more like full plants then little clones now?

 happy growing


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright fruity86 welcome to the shefs attack! Yup any are allowed your best out of your clones till march when we get enough people we'll start voting fer entries for bpotm after flowering some. So you have a choice of any clones you want. The big finally is in march when we vote and the winner not only gets a poem here but my vote and praises on how i got wupped or visa versa.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok chef i'm in .... The 1st 2 pics are Master Kush cloned about a week ago ... 2nd  2 pics are of 5 White Rhino cloned just yesterday .. last pic is a lil experiment lol i trimmed a branch of off 1 of my  budding Purple Kush plants just to see what she does ...


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

Aright rudebwoy welcome to the party! MMmmmm master kush..


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

ok guys here's the latest. put the 2 thai super skunks in their final pots. The p- express cookie grow suffered a little nute burn but she's bouncing back. Meanwhile her sister took root real good and wen't into the veg box next to my trainwreck. Hope you all are doing well! The stem re-veg thing has some serious little green happenin.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice work chef ..... I put 1 of the Master Kush in the drip system 2day other will prob go in 2morrow or monday ... The White Rhino's will prob not be ready til the end of the week .... 

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Ty rb go wr!


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Well gave up on the re-veg. Don't have the time fer it. My p-express clone is doing well and the 2 tss clones are coming along. Here's the p-express. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are my 2 Master Kush in the system .... and i'm still waiting on the White Rhino's to get some roots .....


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok chef i also have deleted 2 clones (gaian haze)  and added a new black russian so now i have the 2 the first one went in the pot a couple of days ago i left it a couple more days then planed
 so it had a far amount of roots on her and the 2nd one will be probly in a pot in a couple of days aswel they have had no nuts since they where on the mother plant so i think the first 1 will get some tonight and post again in a week 
 happy growing


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

C'mon with the black russian! looking good fruity, and rude man i love m-kush! gonna have to try the b-russian though. Keep it going my people!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:  chef.....Lookng  good  my  friend....I  start  Nutes  as  soon  as  they  hit  the  soil..did  this  one  tonight:aok:  will  transfer  to a  1  gallon  Pot  in  a week..Mojo  for  the  Grow:lama:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright smoke in da house! Whatcha got growing my brother? Man beautiful roots. Hehehe...this is gonna be interesting!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:    those  are  Called  frosting..But  ave  many  strains running  my  friend..:lama:


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright my peoples here we go! Things looking mighty good in the new tents. I got one of the tss perkin right up! The other is a little slow but showing signs of new growth. The p-express is well......


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Things are poppin in da tent! The 2 thai ss are rooting real nice and the p-express is outstanding. Funny i think she's gonna do better than her mother.  I though with clones your supposed to get like weird new growth, 3 bladed leaves and such. Hmm guess i'll see that later down the road. Hope you all are doing well, lets see some updates. The first two and last two are the tss. The 3 in the middle are the p-express.


----------



## livinitup (Nov 24, 2009)

hey guys all is looking good .. i just want to ask a qwick qwestion since we are talking about clones .is it a good idea if i took a mother plant from seed take 2 clones flower  the mom and veg the clone then  repeat cycle take more clones and flower the big one s do any of you see any problems with that ?? thanks


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

You can do it a few times but the og strain will weaken with each copy. you wanto and if i'm not mistaken take your clones from your mother or flowering. You can clone from clones but as you keep doing it you will weaken the strain.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 25, 2009)

ok chef heres an update with afew pics 1 of the clones is doing well and starting to grow at a normal groth rate the other is still abit slow they seem to of liked the food i gave them anyway heres the pics  

btw yours are looking good stay safe


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice fruity, real nice! What ya feeding them? Anything special fer clones?


----------



## livinitup (Nov 25, 2009)

hey thanks chef all i needed to know just trying to take my first clone and just wanted to know if that system would work  .maybe ill take a clone flower the mother and keep the colne to mother  and take coles from thanks again


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

You got it bud!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 25, 2009)

ok fellas i got the 2 Master Kush in the system and 2 out of the 5 White Rhinos in 2 Rhinos perished so i took 2 Lemon Haze clones & 1 more Purple Kush clone ... 1st & 2nd pics are the Master's ,3,4, & 5 are the Rhino's 1 of which is loookin a bit ill... 6 are the Lemon Haze and the last are the Purples...

Good Luck .....


EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

Good luck with the purps, looking good!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice fruity, real nice! What ya feeding them? Anything special fer clones?



nothing special chef ive been useing baby bio on them its just wot i had left the next feeding will be sum new stuff iguana luice grow ive not used this stuff yet so it will be good to see wot it can do


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Kewl let us know about the juice. I've read a little about it, supposed to the shiznik.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 26, 2009)

hay chef ive been useing the iguana juice bloom on my flowering plants and they love it ive never grown such nice looking girls so if its anything like the bloom then it will be good stuff


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok 1 of my PK's has taken root i put her in a Rockwool cube , not puttin her in the system not enough room for her.... too lazy/stoned to take a pic right now LOL.... Maybe 2morrow ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah but you might get stoned 2morrow........or the day after.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 27, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeah but you might get stoned 2morrow........or the day after.




I most certainly will .... Over & Over & Over again .....


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

:rofl: OK RB you talked me into it! Lets:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

things putting along, the thai ss is growing, skinny like the mom, very sat dom. The p-express is doing very well, she is gonna be better than the mom. Hope you guys are doing as well!


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 29, 2009)

hay chef couple of pics 4 ya not much has happened since the last post i forgot all about the clones in my loft b/c of one of my girls go hermi and then spider mites anyway i remembered today and went up there to see how they where doing they were all bone dry and in need of a watering heres the pics just after watering


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

A little dry but new growth looks spectacular! Hope you got that hemie miter under control! Looking foward to seeing it in flower.


----------



## fruity86 (Nov 29, 2009)

ive got some pics of the br in flowering in my black ruissian gj there 5weeks 2day btw your are looking good i fink the clones will be transplanted 2morrow to there final homes


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 1, 2009)

ok i have all but 1 of my PK in the system ...it's getting a lil crowded in my veg area ....pics 1&2 are the Rhino's , 3&4 are the Master's , & 5 is one of the Lemon .. got 1 other lemon and 2 PK not shown here forgot to get pics ... lol


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 1, 2009)

looking good rudeboy


----------



## the chef (Dec 1, 2009)

looking good RB!


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Took some snaps of the p-express, put the taller of the two thai ss to flower yesterday will get some snaps when lights come on.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 3, 2009)

hey chef ive finaly transplanted the 2 BR's to there final homes ive snap a couple of roots doing it as the roots were tangled up through the holes at the bottom of the pots but hopefully no major damage 
the little 1 seems to be doing ok now heres some pics
pic 1 is the roots on the little 1
pic 2 is the little 1
pic 3 roots on the big 1 
pic 4 is the big 1

im stuck inbetween a rock and a hard place 2 of my big BR's have hermi'd and i dont know witch 1's i tuc the clones off should i  just grow then and hope they didnt come from the hermi or get rid wot do you think


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Grow them out but watch out for cross pollenation, remember with clones your starting it's life where the mother basically left off. Roots look very healthy. I wouldn't worry to much about a couple, just tell her your sorry.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 3, 2009)

i think the little 1 is not from the hermi i have 1 plant that grew quite yellow from seed and is still yellowish now so i think the little 1 has come from that so hopefully its all good


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

Lookin good Fruity keep it up ....
 Here are mine ... it's getting a lil difficult to take pics , it's extremly crowded and getting hard to figure out which plant is which lol... (guess thats not really a bad thing now is it .....)  They have about 3-4 more weeks of veg time then they will be split up into 5 plants per tub once they go into the flower room .... The 1st one is the re-veg i did with the PK .. #2 & #3 are the WR. #4 & #5 are the MK. & of course i forgot to get a pic of the LH ... DOH!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck on the re-veg. Looking good my friend. Got two tss in flower and the p-express clones will be going in tomorrow. Gonna get a little crowded in there.


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's a few snaps of the p-express clone all bushed out. She'll be going in the flower room tonight. This is my first round of clones so not trying extremly hard but will have some coming up that will be fully grown out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

:ciao:  *chef*....:48:



heres one  I  took  2.5 weeks  in  flower...and  spent  14 days  in  cloner:lama:

Have  a great day:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> Lookin good Fruity keep it up ....
> Here are mine ... it's getting a lil difficult to take pics , it's extremly crowded and getting hard to figure out which plant is which lol... (guess thats not really a bad thing now is it .....) They have about 3-4 more weeks of veg time then they will be split up into 5 plants per tub once they go into the flower room .... The 1st one is the re-veg i did with the PK .. #2 & #3 are the WR. #4 & #5 are the MK. & of course i forgot to get a pic of the LH ... DOH!!!


 



Is  that  reveg under  24 hr lighting?   :holysheep: ...you  must  have  some  serious  patiants(sp)..Mojo  for the  RV:lama:


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

:48: back at ya smoke! Green mojo fer your clone!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> im stuck inbetween a rock and a hard place 2 of my big BR's have hermi'd and i dont know witch 1's i tuc the clones off should i just grow then and hope they didnt come from the hermi or get rid wot do you think


 



Dajavu...Hello  my  new  friend:48:  I had  same  issue  this  fall  only  a  few  weeeks  back. I  dont  wanna  contradict  *chef  *by  telling  ya  to  not  grow  them  out....me  personally  I  tosed  all  clones  i  had  in  question..I cant  take  chance  with my  Virgin  ladies..no one  likes  hermi weed..looks  like  ya  have  nice  plants  to  take  replacements..im  with  ya  tho..its  a  set  back...but  the  choice  is  yours..Take  some  clones  now  from  the  one  ya  know  not  to  be  hermie...it  will  just  take  longer  to  root....sorry  about  the  Hermie..it  happens  to  us  all...oh...and  ask ya  self.....Can  I  inspect every  inch  of  every  plant  in question  every  day  if  not  twice  a day? only  takes  one  sac  to  fuc  yer  crop..and it  could  be  deep in  a  bud..ya  wont  see  it....but  the  fans  will  help it  find  some  pistols   okay  enough  type..need  Bong..have  a  Great  week:bolt::bong:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Is  that  reveg under  24 hr lighting?   :holysheep: ...you  must  have  some  serious  patiants(sp)..Mojo  for the  RV:lama:



yup 24hr. of light .... i gots nuttin but time ...Lol....


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Man i don't think even i've got that much patientce! Ok all, All the clones are in the flower tent. Things getting crowded....  Took some snaps of a almost full tent fer all to enjoy, that and i couldn't think of a better place to put these


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dajavu...Hello  my  new  friend:48:  I had  same  issue  this  fall  only  a  few  weeeks  back. I  dont  wanna  contradict  *chef  *by  telling  ya  to  not  grow  them  out....me  personally  I  tosed  all  clones  i  had  in  question..I cant  take  chance  with my  Virgin  ladies..no one  likes  hermi weed..looks  like  ya  have  nice  plants  to  take  replacements..im  with  ya  tho..its  a  set  back...but  the  choice  is  yours..Take  some  clones  now  from  the  one  ya  know  not  to  be  hermie...it  will  just  take  longer  to  root....sorry  about  the  Hermie..it  happens  to  us  all...oh...and  ask ya  self.....Can  I  inspect every  inch  of  every  plant  in question  every  day  if  not  twice  a day? only  takes  one  sac  to  fuc  yer  crop..and it  could  be  deep in  a  bud..ya  wont  see  it....but  the  fans  will  help it  find  some  pistols   okay  enough  type..need  Bong..have  a  Great  week:bolt::bong:



thanks for your input im still not sure wot to do i have more clones of diffrent strains i think i may just enter them infact yes i will il leave the BRin aswell and if they show hermi then there gone 

first pic is the new clone gaian haze this weed is K.O
second BR
third is a pic of BR just over 6 weeks


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Fruity show us what you got, you got my vote........till the trainwreck is ready...Heheheheee!


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok all here we have the tss twins, white hairs are present and they look good. Next up is the p-express clone also showing white hairs and last the latest addition i did today, a trainwreck clone! Looking foward to next years harvest!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

looking good chef and every1 else ive completley forgot wot clone i was entering so ive picked this 1 and labeled it i still have 1 BRaswel both plants have had all the bottom groth trimed hopefully to make just 1 cola on the BR and the GH 3 colas all the bottom fan leaves have been left on ive never done this b4 so wish me luck both clones and 5 or 6 more will be going into flowering in a week or 2 in my clone gj i have trimed all clones to hopefully make 1 single cola, 2 colas, 3 cola 4 and 5colas anyway back to this gj here are some pics the BRis 11inch the GH is 17inch


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 12, 2009)

OK here are my clones moving right along ....1st & 2nd are the WR ,3rd is a MK, 4th is the LH , 5th is the re-veg of the PK, & last but not in the least at all will prob be my entry ------ it's a MK & she is BEASTING out I'm gonna give her another 2 weeks and put her to flower ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 12, 2009)

lookin good Rudebwoy


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Looking good guys! Think i'll have the p-express fer january.


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's some i snapped today of the twins and the p-express clones. The thai ss is gonna grow tall like thier mother. Didn't snap any of the t-wreck waiting to transplant in a few days. Let's get an update fellas!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Here's some i snapped today of the twins and the p-express clones. The thai ss is gonna grow tall like thier mother. Didn't snap any of the t-wreck waiting to transplant in a few days. Let's get an update fellas!



Well Chef it's to the point now where i can't figure out which plant is which in the system it's just green everywhere .... So um here is a couple pics and in there are 2 WR, 2 MK, & 1LH ...I'll be seperating the system within the next 2 weeks when they go to the flower room so i'll get some better pics ....

Everyone elses are lookin on the up & up keep up the good work ....Mojo to you all ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 17, 2009)

i see wot you mean RudeBwoy looking good il post some pics to night


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

nice RB looking very nice!


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Moved the trainwreck clone into its new home today. She's got some nice looking roots going. So into the veg tent she goes!


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

You are a cloning machine  Nice work dude


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 17, 2009)

here you go sorry about the wait ive been smokeing hash and it wiped me out didnt feel safe to climb in the loft:laugh:  
anyway better late then never
pic 1 black russian
pic 2 gaian haze
pic 3 both 

just to write this post has probly took me 25mins maybe more :rofl:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL @ Fruity ..... SsssLllllOOooooWwww Motion Man ....LOL... All is lookin well though so keep up the good work ... You 2 Chef ...I still have not smoked any of the PExpress ....Hopefully it will make it's way over here soon...


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice Friuty!


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Things are hairing, budding up! Got the clones to give up some love, Since these are the first of a long line i dont expect to put up a good entry fer BPOTM, but soon....real soon! Ok Family lets see what ya got so far:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Things going well here peeps. Got buds on all but the trainwreck which is still in the veg tent. Here they are twins and all!


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Took a couple of the trainwreck clone when i watered the veg tent. Gonna be a great new year! Pics of her and a whole shot of the veg tent. Gonna be full of bluehell and whiteberry clones soon!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 24, 2009)

ok here you go peeps its been awile since i last posted not much has happened 
finaly today the girls are in the flower tent here some pics 
pic 1&2 BR
3&4 GH


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Man friuty the br is looking fat! Can't wait to see budage!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

:rofl:   *chef  *did i  see  ya  name  a  crappy  looking  clone  after  me


Short bus just  stopping  by  let  me  have a llok  see:watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Hehe it's called shortryder smoker:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2009)

:rofl:



Im a ask  you wife  to  throw you  in dishwasher:hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Out of lemon detergent


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Well after the much reviewed shortryder smoke, LOL. Here's the rest of the crew budding up! the pinapple and the tss twins are budding along nicely. Hope you all are having a good x-mas.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 25, 2009)

looking good chef and im haveing a great xmas i got the hole off my girlfrinds family on the space cake let the good times roll


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright fruity wtg lol merry x-mas.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey there fellas.... I got some updates for ya .... pics 1&2 are the MK, 3&4 are the WR, 5 is the LH, 6&7 are the re-veg PK, 8,9,&10 are of the new batch of clones and the new clone box .....Keep up the cloneage fellas soon enough we can start our own army .....


----------



## the chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn RB your a cloner fer sure! An army huh? A MP army!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn RB your a cloner fer sure! An army huh? A MP army!



Yes indeed Chef .....Gotta keep the rotation going .... Yes a MP Army would be lovely ...LOL... It would have to start out with Nute Camp instead of Boot Camp .... LOL....


EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Nute camp i love it! We have buddage everywere! Pinapple and the twins are doing fine and harvest is just a few months or less away.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

moved the trainwreck clone to a bigger pot today. snapped a few after i watered.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 1, 2010)

I just moved the 2 WR & 1 of the MK into the flower room ... I'll get a pic up when i'm not so STOO****N*D.......HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY1...


EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year buddy!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Got a new camera and still playing with it but since the cookie grow is all but shut down i'll post mine here. It is afterall a p-express clone!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

got a coupl of the trainwreck and a veg tent shot. Won't be long before she's ready fer the flower tent.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Mojo for all your lovely ladies :aok:


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

ty ozz mucho appreciated.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

heres sum pics of the GH il post sum pics of the BR later i forgot to take them both of them are 9 days in flowering and the GH is 28inch and the BR 18inch


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Bushy looking ladies fruity! can't wait to see ya flower.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Bushy looking ladies fruity! can't wait to see ya flower.


i no chef neither can i its quite weird all the clones i have tuck from the mother do not look anything like there mothers sisters did i no this is 2do with genetic but they dont even look like the mother when flowered i quite anxcious to see how they turn out i hope they are as good as there mother or mothers sisters nothing to date has come close to the power of the first set i did heres the description

	         	         	        [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1] Hybrid of Original Haze & some of the best indicas from around the world. Generally tall, upright phenotype. Citrus like smell. This is a global, holistic haze not just a mere giant haze. Let mother nature show you the way, a true collective temple of haze. High in energy, low in coherence & the uplift of a wonder bra.  [/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

hers a link of wot her auntie looked like at 7 weeks http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47578


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice i like the wonder bra part.LOL


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Man that looks sweet! Now i really wanna see what the clones will do!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 2, 2010)

as promised heres the BR starting to bud up nicely 9 days in sory the pics are so bad ive broke my new cam and back on the old 5mp :cry:


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

9days! you've got some serious leaf cover my friend, gonnaproduce some good size bud.


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Though i'd post a few while playing around with the new camera got some of the pinapple express's.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 5, 2010)

day 12 now of 12/12 BR is forming nicely GH is just starting to bud to show her colour and already the tent smell funky
first 2 pics BR
3rd pic GH left BR right

BR stands at 23inch and GH stands at 30inch


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 6, 2010)

K fellas been a lil bit since i've given ya an update .... So here goes .... Pic 1 is the WR in the flower room (havested the 2nd one for more clones)... Pic 2&3 are the MK also in the flower room ... Pic 4&5 are the re-veg of the PK gonna let this one veg for another week or 2 ... Pic 6 is 8 MK clones that just went into the veg system.... Pics 7&8 are the new crew a mix of WR ,PK,& MK (prob have a few to many but ......Oh well)....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking great guys! Friuty Those are gonna be very nice! FB you can never have too many clones!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

looking good RB very nice 
thanks chef


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Snapped a few of the trainwreck clone. Gonna put her in a bigger pot tonight. Shes gonna be sweet like her mother i can tell!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

day 17 of 12/12 the BR is comeing on nicely the GH its finely got some hair on her not much groth now the BR has only grown 1 inch and GH 3inch heres the pics
pi 1 and 2 GH
pics 3 and 4 BR
pic 5 bothe left to right BR ,GH


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice fruity! Popped six clones of whiteberry in the veg tent. The trainwreck wen't to flower tonight. Took the clones and am starting themisting process.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice looking clones chef whiteberry sounds nice any info on the strain ? taste smell flower time 
i might have to look into her


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Paradise seeds at the tude. If you wan't a good idea look for mentalpateint's old whiteberry grow.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks chef will do


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 14, 2010)

3 week pics comeing on nicely now the BR will be mainly 1 cola and the GH 3 colas 
pics 1/2 BR
pics 3/4 GH
pic 5 BR left GH right the 
BR is still 24inch and the GH 35inch


----------



## the chef (Jan 14, 2010)

Um ok ok um nute em friuty!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Um ok ok um nute em friuty!


:huh:


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking a little skinny.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

o right i just woke up when i read the post i no they dont seem to be doing as good as the br and all clones are on a heavy feedling schdule i dont no if its b/c i neglected them in veg but as soon as they get feed ins dry in 2 days then watered with carboload 2 days later bone dry then water again then back to the feed once a week they get feed strange it is a 9/10week strain so only time will tell ive just tuck some pics of the hole clone clan and putting them up in the 1 clone gj couple of better pics with this crappy cam i cant wait till i get my new 1 fixed


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

A bigger pot would help.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

i no its 2 late now 2 transplant ive got some 18liter bucket insteed of the 14liter 1s there in now its all strange the mum and her sister grew in a 11litre pot just fine but they were only 2 feet+ saying that the last grow were in these pots and they were just as big and they grew fine apart from the dam hermi's
owell time will tell


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey again ive just had a look through the gj and they were only put in these pots like 6/7weeks ago do you think they could be root bound? i think i may pull 1 out later and see wot she looks like  i just dont no wot you think its a tricky situation


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Fruity i would, just use kid gloves. I'm guessing that's why the buds look on the small side.  Take it real easy and try not to handle her too much and you should be fine.


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Also ffruity have you tried using molasses? Took some snaps of the trainwreck clone. She's starting to do that bud thing.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey chef is molasses the same a carboload or atleast do the same thing?
nice looking clone chef


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

ithink so.


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey chef is molasses the same a carboload or atleast do the same thing?
> nice looking clone chef



I think so also...only difference is price...


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks hl...wasn't fer sure.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Got some greenage on the wb clones! Had to  move one into a new pot. Also included is a whole shot of the veg tent.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

looking good chef couple of pic for ya the GH seems to be doing better day 25 12/12

pics 1/2 BR
pics 3,4 and 5 GH
pic 6 side by side BR left GH right
pic 7 top view BR left GH right


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Outstanding fruity! Ladies are looking good my friend!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

4 weeks today heres the pics all is good thebr is on fire going to be a fat old bud and the gh is final filling out :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
1and 2 BR
3and 4 GH
5 both left GH right BR


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Noice! Filling in real good fruity! Love the pics!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry fellas been a lil while since i updated ....Nice work btw ...Ok pics 1&2 are the White Rhino , 3&4 are the Master Kush ..These are both 2 weeks into flower ... Pics 5&6 are Master Kush just moved into the flower room ...Pics 7&8 are the re-veg of the Purple Kush ...Pic 9 is 3 more Master Kush clones just started ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice RB very nice


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Rb lokking nice bud! Hey guy's been dealing with a few surgeries but getting back to norml....somewhat. Got a update on the crew. Looks as if all the whiteberry clones took root and some updated pic's of the trainwreck clone. Buds are growing!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey guys all looks good hope you back on top form soon chef good news about the clones 
right day 34 of 12/12 and there comeing along nicely now heres the pics


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats a MJ plant ya got there bud! I see the sugar fairy is stopping by making sweet booboo's with your ladies!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys just a couple of pics at day 38 of 12/12 all the girls are doing good they love the hammerhead pk every time i use it the girls go overdrive for a couple of days its crazy the  BR looks like shes got 2/3 weeks left  and the GH maybe 3/4 weeks also thinking about trying to clone the BR its such a easy plant to grow and quick to finish be a shame to waste her also made a 4 site bubble cloner with stuff lay about the house just need some black tape 
it was made out of a 2.5L paint pot 5inch round air stone i got for my first DWC when all current grows are finished and a 120L p/h duel air pump 3inch hose pipe to hold the clones up also so i can have all the clone at the same level in the bubbler plus the pipe is split so i can remove the clone without haveing to worrie about pulling roots through the pipe wot you guys think about trying to clone her at 5.5weeks 
pics 1,2,3 BLACK RUSSIAN
pics 4,5,6,7 GIAIN HAZE
PIC 8 the cloner


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet ladies fruity! Love your cloner!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with chef very cool plants guys and fruity cool bubbler...I need to buy a flor and then I can use my bubble cloner hope it works well.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 31, 2010)

WonderBerry Clones!


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Go Wonderberry! I like any smoke with berry! How bout a little background.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 31, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Go Wonderberry! I like any smoke with berry! How bout a little background.



A while back I had purchased some WonderWoman seeds and every one of those damn things turned out to be male so I crossed it with a couple of BlueBerry females I had going. After it was all said and done I now have WonderBerry. The taste is great, still has a little bit of the BlueBerry flavor but the high is 10x more potent. I tell my patients to clear their schedule for the day if they plan on smoking it!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice diablo welcome to the attack of the clones


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice diablo! Snapped a few of the traiwreck clone. She's doing that budding thang. Gonna be a nice one like her mother!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice chef well i have abit of bad news i tuck a chance with the BR b/c i didnt no wicth plant it came from i could of been a hermi or not i didnt label my clones well it was a dam hermi she was choped down at 41 days wet weight 144grams super sticky and rock hard i so wanted this plant to finish you win some you lose some life goes on hehe anyway the other GH clone is fine she is at 44 days heres the pics


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear bout the hermi fruity! Oh well one down many more to go!


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Just.....me ..and my ..ceeeFl'sss! Some updated pics of the trainwreck. She's gonna be a danker! Got some very nice buds and a sugar frosting starting to look good! Updates gentlemen!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey chef all is looking good no more update from me till i take some clones il try get somw pics later from before harvest all clones have been choped at 51days i think give or take a day or 2 my landlord choice to come early on a good note i got 2.5 gram of hash and 9oz


----------



## the chef (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats fruity!


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess this is more or less a clone dump thread. If anyone want's to post thier clone....PUT THEM UP! Here's the trainwreck clone getting close to a finish...um about two weeks. She's packin on the sugar coating and smellingo so sweet!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 20, 2010)

no chef dont dump the thread i have a clone comeing from a friend blueberry or blue cheese that im going to flower straight away in my first DWC as a trial hopefully il have it in a couple days fingers crossed by the she looks good


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Not going to dump it more of a show us your clones, hell i've got 6 whiteberry clones not too long fer flower.


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Took the trainwreck today! Man this smells of rotting friut! Not sure this a true wreck or not but the smoke is stellar!


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

And the rest chopped!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice chef i have to put the TR on my sort list here a pic of the blueberry clone test run DWC style


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Blueberry! Go Fruity! Got 3 of the wb clones in flower.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry fella's i been slackin wit my pics in here ...I'll try and get some up tomorrow if i can find my dang camera ...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Find it RB! Yoooo! Diablo where ya at?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome harvest chefy!!! I think you have grown two twin the time it has taken to grow my one..and it isnt even close to done..never again!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Mother 2dog i know your pain! if it wasn't fer mold issues i'd still have that damn sativa still in the bathroom!  Hehehe but she's no more! Now it's the whiteberries turn! Got three thats been in flower for a couple of weeks now. Got some formation on the main cola's. Still veggin three to get a bigger yield, man the mother did me right!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok family, got all the whiteberry clones in the ol potty to flower. Adjusted the cfl's to get coverage all over! Got some bud action happening with the three i put in first. The skunky sweet smell is there evrytime i open the door!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2010)

real nice chef i have to get the whiteberry to try for my self here a pic of the blues clone had a couple problems with ph but all is good now and shes on her way she will be going in the flower tent tonight heres the pic


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright fruity! Love the blues!


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Just an update! Buds are a everywhere! Nice bud formation is happening...everywhere! The other three i put in later are getting thier third set of true white hairs! Whiteberry Hoooooo!!!!


----------



## subcool (Mar 5, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Just an update! Buds are a everywhere! Nice bud formation is happening...everywhere! The other three i put in later are getting thier third set of true white hairs! Whiteberry Hoooooo!!!!



Looking great Chef I bet its about to start smelling good in there!!

Sub


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

The best thing cool is when  you open up the door You get a skunky type smell, the one that makes you stare at the ladies and just smiiile! Then the, what i call, a hard sweetness hit your nostrillls.hmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking great chef
*Green Mojo* for extra strength buds


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Feel the Mojo from here Oz!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just An Update On The Blues Everything Is Spot On Now Ph Bang On Ec Bang On All Is Good You Cant Go Wrong With The Smell Of Skunk Now Can You Chef


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

just missed the deadline....shux


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 6, 2010)

lol...

oh... I've been doing a bit of cloning myself...

- living room is full again (you can't see in the back against the wall... the floor is filled with plants)
- top of the veg box
- bottom of the veg box with clones and some tester plants of mine (funky look'n plant on the left is a FLO iX - BCO/HHF, and the other funky one on the right is a Cheese x FLO - British Hempire)
- and, of course, my flower room is full right now... (flowering all this with a single 1k, too... LOL) 

most of the plants in the house are running clones... except for all the new gear I made last year I'm testing....

_edit:... I've also got some stuff flowering outside... LMAO_


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2010)

Bangin good Fruity! LG No deadline this a contimuing thread just join in when you feel. Van guy!!!! Maasssive! Got a cheese seed i'm gonna have to fit in this summer!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Snapped a few more of the wb ladies! About time to break out the molasses!


----------



## Irish (Mar 9, 2010)

did someone say molasses? ...BAM...you rang?


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Geting about that time DD!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 9, 2010)

K Chef i found my camera ... I have some new clones i've just started ... In the cloner are 5 BC Mango & 1 Super Silver Haze ... In the cooler are 4 Super Silver Haze & the 1 by itself is also a BC Mango ...As soon as the ones in the cloner get roots i'll be taking 6 Grand Daddy Purple & 6 Cheese clones to add to the mix ....Oh i almost forgot the 1 in the red bucket is the re-veg of the Purple Kush that i took a few months ago ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good RB purple...purple!!!!! I love the purple! Mango and haze..sounds amost like a salad!


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Got some buddage happening here! Even the ladies i put behind the starters are starting to do thier thing! Got a little sugar action happening as well! Gonna be another sweet harvest!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 11, 2010)

looking good chef little pic of the blues test run 1 week flowering


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Got her arms out .....give er a hug!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 11, 2010)

oooopps


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's the rest Chef..........


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

A clone army plus one casualty! nice.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2010)

all looks good guys pic of the blues for ya chef


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn fruity! Blue is getting big! Took some snaps of the whiteberry clan. Buds are building up and getting thick! Not to mention a nice sugar coating! The ones right behind it are starting to develope buds. Smell is starting to increase!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

And the rest...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice grow chef, and others joining the ride. You sure get some pretty girls under those cfls. Imagine if........lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

If what benny?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 14, 2010)

i must say you have mastered the art of CFLS chef nice girls


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the plant, love the bulb!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 14, 2010)

looking great chef!! You are going to have some seriously frosty nugs


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

the mother was awsome GSS!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Mar 14, 2010)

A lil update on the clones... The one's in the system are the Super Silver Haze , the one's in the rapid rooters are the BC Mango , & in the cloner now are 6 Cheese & 6 Grand Daddy Purple .....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Mar 14, 2010)

RB!!!!!!!! Wb to the clone war! Mango, cheese, and purps....sounds like a good brunch!


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Took some snaps of the bath/flower room. Whiteberrys coming along nicely! Sugar coating is getting thicker as well as the buds. Smell is getting stronger everyday!


----------



## jamexican686 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everyone here is my entry they are two tiny Hindu Kush x Skunk#1, the grodan cubes are 1 1/2". I took them off yesterday and they seem to like it in the veg room more than the sunny outside! I'll call these Number 1 and Number 2, from left to right!


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Jamexican! Welcome to attack of the clones! Hindi skunk eh?! Hehehe alright my Brother lets see what ya got! Update as often as you like and show us your clones!....when they are ready.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 17, 2010)

up date on the blues shes just had her rez change to a stronger dose she seemed to be handleing her nutes quite well only just starting to put pistils out at 14 days 12/12 
the girls in the back are fromm round 4 mutli gj


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Very healthy looking lady Fruity! The blue i did took her time at first and then bam! She was ready fer harvest! Love the background!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Playimg around with the camera i decided to snap some of the bath"flower"room while the ladies were sleeping. Got some buddage here as well as that frosty goodness! The smell is sooooo danky sweet! Gonna really love this harvest! Enjoy the picks!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

And the rest of the ladies. Even the ones i put in about a week or two later are starting to fatten up!


----------

